# Chestnut Friesian



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Came across this horse/site today.....a Chestnut Friesian, how neat!


The Magical World of Dancing Horses - Friesians

Just thought I would share


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I want one. Theoretically, we could line breed with his parents and siblings since we know that each parent has a red gene, and get a line of chestnuts... Oh god how I want a chestnut friesian!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Love his coloring!
But technically isnt he not allowed to be registered as a friesian since i believe they require black coats with next to no white for registrations....but i could be wrong.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The ad says he is FHANA registered. Maybe they are just keeping up with the times and allowing all genetic possibilities? I don't mind. If he isn't registered I will take him off their hands and start a new registry - SHRFAA - Super Hot Red Friesian Association of Australia.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I read something about how the black genes, for Friesians anyways have carried the red gene since the breed was started. I personally like the red better than the black, but thats just me


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would say, just at a guess, that about 99% of Friesians today are EE, so homozygous for black. Then the other 1% are Ee, and carry red. In fact, the numbers are probably even higher in favour of EE to be honest. This boy was just a lucky dip. I would start testing all his full and half siblings though, and their get too. Chestnut Friesians could be the new "in thing" lol.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgeous horse!!


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

My instructor recently traded for a red FresianxAzteca mare. BRIGHT red, very pretty. If I remember correctly, it can occur naturally within the blood line, but comes out very commonly in crosses since Fresians are not all homozygous black.


----------

